# Dog Trainer in Sacramento or Chico



## sleepswithgsds (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone can recommend a dog trainer in the Sacramento or Chico area. I'm interested in receiving some private lessons regarding dog aggression. :help:

Thanks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

A.L.L. Dog Training

Jaimie Scott Dog Training - Sacramento Area Dog Trainer


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If these folks are still training, I would contact.....

4 Paws University: 4Paws University Training and Behavior Sacramento/Roseville , or 

Or All Star Dog Training: All Star Dog Training



LOL, that's a pretty good commute between Sacto and Chico!


----------



## sleepswithgsds (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions. I live inbetween Sac and Chico, so I'm willing to travel either way.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Joel Monroe: www.bvdt.com


----------

